

Ask HN: Applying for jobs months in advance, advice? - Shankem

I've recently started looking for a job to begin after I graduate university (with a computer science degree), and I thought it would be best to start early. I spent the previous year working in an internship position, and I will graduate at the end of April (about 6 months). I expect that most companies that put up job postings are looking for someone <i>now</i> though. While there are a few larger companies that hire students in advance (like Microsoft and Google), I wonder if I'm wasting my time by applying for jobs now. I've also been somewhat picky in the job that I want, I feel that I'd rather work somewhere that I can grow in an area I'm interested in, rather than just get a job for the sake of earning money.<p>I believe getting work doing something I enjoy, and growing through work experience would be optimal for my future, but I've even thought of attempting freelance work just to ensure I'm doing what I want to do after I graduate (which I haven't even really narrowed down yet, more so I know what I don't want to do). I wonder if I would be better off just getting a job anywhere I can, but worry that it will not lead me down a path I would be happy with. Perhaps I'm naive thinking that I can get everything I want after finishing University, but at the same time I feel that it's an achievable goal and I'd like to set myself up as best as possible to grow. I'm not opposed to moving pretty much anywhere in North America, and am not too concerned about my salary either (within reason).<p>Any advice for me, HN?
======
dmd149
A few pieces of advice, having just gone through the job search process
myself.

1\. 6 months isn't too early to be looking for job, but I wouldn't worry so
much about current advertised positions. I'd focus on meeting people at
companies you'd want to work for in the future and developing relationships
with them.

2\. Don't over-think the first job. You may not like it but the biggest danger
is having too much time on your hands while you look for a job. It can get
depressing.

Here's a blog post summarizing my experience job hunting and living in a new
city without an apartment or job:

[http://dalethoughts.com/2012/11/what-its-like-to-move-to-
a-c...](http://dalethoughts.com/2012/11/what-its-like-to-move-to-a-city-with-
no-apartment-and-no-job/)

